# EHIC(European Health Ins Card)



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

....Just had a little panic !!!....Did you know that these cards are not automatically send out again on expiry ??? We are leaving UK on 25th October and just noticed that the card expired on the 1st Oct......we have renewed online, just hope the new cards get here before we leave !!

Jenny


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

smithies said:


> ....Just had a little panic !!!....Did you know that these cards are not automatically send out again on expiry ??? We are leaving UK on 25th October and just noticed that the card expired on the 1st Oct......we have renewed online, just hope the new cards get here before we leave !!
> 
> Jenny


Thanks Jenny - didn't know that.  Will check ours right now. :?

If we had to pay for them they would be re-issued very promptly . . . . or am I being too cynical?


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Need to check, wasn't aware that they do expire.
Gerry


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

smithies said:


> ....Just had a little panic !!!....Did you know that these cards are not automatically send out again on expiry ??? We are leaving UK on 25th October and just noticed that the card expired on the 1st Oct......we have renewed online, just hope the new cards get here before we leave !!
> 
> Jenny


Hi Jenny,

I don't understand how your card has expired.

They came into force on the 31st December 2005 and were supposedly valid for five years or there abouts..

I applied for ours in October 05 and they are valid until 2010.

Enjoy your winter are you off to Morocco again?

Don


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Don Madge said:


> Hi Jenny,
> 
> I don't understand how your card has expired.
> 
> ...


We have 3 in our family, all applied for at the same time.
2 of them expired in July 2008, were renewed and are now valid until July 2013.
The third one in the original applications had a mistake in the birth date not spotted immediately and returned for correction. That one is valid until October 2009.

It seems that they have now extended the original shorter validity to 5 years.

For information see:
http://www.nhs.uk/EHIC/Pages/Applyingandrenewing.aspx

in particular note:
Renewing an EHIC 
An EHIC is valid for 3 to 5 years depending on when it was issued. You will need to apply for a new one before the expiry date. You can apply up to 6 months before the expiry date. The easiest way to apply is online.

Alternatively phone 0845 606 2030

You can also apply by post an application pack is available from all Post Offices. However, postal applications will take longer.

Remember to check the expiry date on your EHIC before you start travelling.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Gillian all is now clear.

Don


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

smithies said:


> ....Just had a little panic !!!....Did you know that these cards are not automatically send out again on expiry ??? We are leaving UK on 25th October and just noticed that the card expired on the 1st Oct......we have renewed online, just hope the new cards get here before we leave !!
> 
> Jenny


Should be ok. I got two of ours changed last month because someone put the wrong kids DOB in and did not notice. 8O . They only took 5 days to arrive.

We actually used ours in Denmark this year but there was nearly a show stopping problem when the DOB we gave for our daughter did not match with the card.

Derek


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

smithies said:


> ....Just had a little panic !!!....Did you know that these cards are not automatically send out again on expiry ??? Jenny


Just in time, ours had just expired. Thank you.


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

*Cards*

Don, 
Cant explain why we were only given 3 years on our 1st cards, in fact, since it is a very robust little card I don't know why they aren't for life...too easy , eh ??
Off-topic......YEP....we are off to Morocco on the Portsmouth/Bilbao ferry on 25th October (if we ever get the green cards sorted by then of course...THATS another story !!)....I am really looking forward to it as I spent a lot of last years trip back in the UK looking after my Mum, and this year its looking a bit dicey for Gordon with a step-dad very ill !!!...Cest la vie !!

Jenny


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Phew just checked mine are 2011, I think I better check the passports next

Pat


----------



## Rufusstone (Jul 30, 2008)

Something you EHIC holders might be interested in; a top up insurance for this card.
Check this site http://www.seniorsnetwork.co.uk/ehicplus/index.htm 
Regards, Rufus


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Cards*



smithies said:


> Don,
> Off-topic......YEP....we are off to Morocco on the Portsmouth/Bilbao ferry on 25th October (if we ever get the green cards sorted by then of course...THATS another story !!)....I am really looking forward to it as I spent a lot of last years trip back in the UK looking after my Mum, and this year its looking a bit dicey for Gordon with a step-dad very ill !!!...Cest la vie !!
> 
> Jenny


Hi Jenny,

I know how you feel, we spent last winter in the UK the first for 16 years due to family bereavements.

My sister in Law died in March and my mother (97) died in August. 

We are planning to get away on the 27th December.

The winter was very mild, I don't want to do it again as I might get use to it. 8O 8O

Don


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

*Cards are here...within three days !!!*

That has got to be some sort of a record....we applied for renewal of the EHIC cards on-line on 15th October and they were delivered this morning at 8.30am...Well done NHS !!

Jenny


----------



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

*ehic card*

our son became ill in spain last year while on holiday with us.
he did'nt have his ehic card ,but we e-mailed newcastle (ehic website)...
they faxed one to the hospital in cartegena, how's that for service.?
so if you dont have it with you, get on their website.
The NHS is brilliant in a lot of ways. :wink:


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Don't be taken in by the publicity for the "top up" there is no such thing.

It is just another travel insurance, for the EU only. 

Travel Insurance T&C now require you to carry your EHIC with you and claim on that for basic care first. if you don't the policy wil not reimburse for basic care covered by the card

It is essential that you take your current EHIC card with you and that you have travel insurance with a health element and in particular a repatriation element. Air ambulances are very expensive


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

smithies said:


> ....Just had a little panic !!!....Did you know that these cards are not automatically send out again on expiry ??? We are leaving UK on 25th October and just noticed that the card expired on the 1st Oct......we have renewed online, just hope the new cards get here before we leave !!
> 
> Jenny


Thanks for the info and have renewed online.
Thanks again


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Don Madge said:


> smithies said:
> 
> 
> > ....Just had a little panic !!!....Did you know that these cards are not automatically send out again on expiry ??? We are leaving UK on 25th October and just noticed that the card expired on the 1st Oct......we have renewed online, just hope the new cards get here before we leave !!
> ...


Just checked our two and they also expire very soon (Dec 2008)


----------



## Tmax (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi, Just renewed ours last week, Here in France the cards are only valid for one year and must be renewed annually.


Tom



Toujours a Vacances !


----------

